# Aquavert vs. Metamorph vs. Juxt for peaudane



## bjorne_again (Mar 14, 2007)

Flash, artificial light:






better pic, same conditions:


----------



## geeko (Mar 20, 2007)

here's mine ....but i added in springtime skipper


----------

